# Timing belt replacement om MQB Tiguan



## jamesjuhasz (Jul 1, 2008)

I've reviewed the new Tiguan service interval scheduled from 0 km to 180,000 km (I'm in Canada) or from 0 miles to 111,000 miles, but have not seen any mention of Timing Belt Replacement. Can anyone shed light on when VW recommends replacement for this engine? Or does this engine have a timing chain which may not require replacement? The only reference I see to any belt is "check ribbed belt condition" which is to be checked every 60,000 km or 37,000 miles.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Timing belt gets replaced at 150K and then every 20K after that.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am pretty sure that the EA8888 engine has a timing chain not a timing belt. Therefore there is no timing belt change interval.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes. You are right. And there is no informator about change on Service books even


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Timing chain - but like nearly every other VW with timing chains the guides and or tensioners will start to go around 100-150k miles. Most owners dont keep the car that long but if you plan on keeping it forever, you'll probably be looking at an extensive job to replace these items at some point down the road.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Savvv said:


> Timing belt gets replaced at 150K and then every 20K after that.


The official maintenance schedule shows that the timing belt is "checked" at 150K and then every 20K after that ONLY on the 1.4L Jetta engine. Oddly enough they make no mention of changing it at all. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------

